# [Jul 1, 2013] National Rainbow Gathering (Montana)



## Mossy

National Rainbow Gathering will be in Montana in July, Be there, be fair  FREE of cost, If you can, bring goodies to trade and share. 

Free for all, Keep the Alcohol in A camp, Come in for the love and Light 

Namaste


----------



## travelin

better bring winter rated clothing, sleeping gear, and shelter. it dont EveR get hot up that way.


----------



## Monkeywrench

STOKED for Montana Nationals. 

Bring your foodies, tea for TeaTime, sugar, coffee, food to share, WARM CLOTHES, shit to trade (literally anything), socks go a long way, lighters, rope, tailor-mades, shit tickets, rolling papers, tobacco for nic @ nite, and for fuck's sake bring a tarp or three. 

I'll be the guy tripping balls in main meadow.


----------



## Mossy

Cold nights= massive cuddle puddles


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

Sounds neat.


----------



## Monkeywrench

Cuddle puddles are how Rainbow babies come along. 



Mossy, is the indicator on that map where Nationals is gonna be held? I heard from FatKids that it hasn't been scouted yet.


----------



## kokomojoe

I shall be there if I can.


----------



## Mossy

No I am not sure exactly where it will be yet, I'll post it up when I know, or if someone else finds out before me, share it with us


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

I am seriously thinking about attending this event. I am about two states away.

My nickname is Loki by the way.

Doesn't the rainbow gathering travel nationwide all the time?


----------



## Monkeywrench

Yes, Loki. Once a year in late June/early July there is Nationals. And there is almost always a regional happening somewhere. Always free of charge and open to everyone.


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

Monkeywrench said:


> Yes, Loki. Once a year in late June/early July there is Nationals. And there is almost always a regional happening somewhere. Always free of charge and open to everyone.


Neat.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

Mossy said:


> Cold nights= massive cuddle puddles


 
Massive cuddle puddles=GETTIN IT INNNNNN


----------



## MisterGraves

I will be there for sure...

fat kids is running a regional in asheville nc currently, I am leaving oh and headed that way in a day or so...


----------



## MisterGraves

A rainbow/fatkids update... I talked to a guy on the bus today he said they are in the woods just north of asheville. take the 70N out of town, and make a left over the overpass just before hot springs and head that way till you see the gate. otw myself, I will be getting there saturday night/sunday morning


----------



## beans32

Mossy said:


> Free for all, Keep the Alcohol in A camp, Come in for the love and Light
> 
> Namaste


 
i think this is a very appropriate and accurate statement. keep the alcohol and schwilly craziness at A camp. at ocala's gathering.. i went to A camp to deliver food and took an unopened beer can to the face. so thank you so much for posting that mossy. i've seen you all before, and look forward to seeing you all again at nationals. i'm registered as beans32 on this site.. but my name is RoAcH. monkeywrench.. look forward to seeing you again. as usual.. i can be found at max's corner. Loki.. welcome brother!! i look forward to meeting you. to the rest of the family.. i don't get online much anymore (this is the first time i've been online in months) but i love you all and i'll see you all at nationals. -RoAcH-


----------



## Spork

How long does it last? I already have a commitment from the 5th to the 7th....


----------



## man of the forest

Hello! i am deffinatly excited. hopfully meet some of you there


----------



## flowertramp

anyone brothers or sisters heading from Fl to nationals


----------



## Muu

me and the rest of the fuck you pay me crew will be there... maybe. if we don't get too drunk along the way.


----------



## Odin

If I'm on the road by then... for sure.
I'd like to reconnect with nature and heal this soul of mine from a life time of being schwilly and writing bad rhyme... >.>


----------



## hitchhikerben

I definitely plan on being there, it'll be my first gathering ever! totally looking forward to it, tons of friends I've met on the road have told me how monumental the gatherings have been to them


----------



## beans32

flowertramp.. where at in florida?


----------



## slackHaddock

i love montana.


----------



## Ace

I'll be there if i don't get lost


----------



## Nanaki

Oh sweet for the longest time I thought this was happening in May or June. haha.. I hope I can make it!


----------



## MisterGraves

Make sure that you pack warm gear!!! The fourth or not, It Will Be Cold At Night!


----------



## MisterGraves

So, I just got off the internet phone with angel(yes him) and he is STILL on the fatkids bus. They are in asheville and otw to a mayday party in mo. then to holding camp in Mark Twain Natnl forest in mo. once they leave, they are headed to mt for spring council to pick a location. EVERYONE who knows any of these kids should hit them up and vote for Glacier Natnl park! It is awesome!!! GL everybody hope to see you there, or at least in mo anyways, as I have summer/fall plans. Ride Safe!!!


----------



## panik

Haha yaaay montucky's gonna be even more blown up than it usually is in the summer. Agggh I wanna go but I'm half-assedly trying to get my life together. If I met some folks in or around RVA who were magically going all the way there I would definitely tag along. winkwink.


----------



## MisterGraves

I'm headed to ca first, then I'm going to mt from norcal.


----------



## zephyr23

I will be rubbertamping from wa in mid to late june hit me up if you need a ride


----------



## wildboy860

Mossy said:


> Cold nights= massive cuddle puddles


and cuddle puddles lead to orgies!!!! hell yes.


----------



## EphemeralStick

Ha. Was thinking of swinging by though I have some prior commitments around that time. Ocala was a blast, so hell, why not?


----------



## Odin

wildboy860 said:


> and cuddle puddles lead to orgies!!!! hell yes.


 


wildboy860 said:


> and cuddle puddles lead to orgies!!!! hell yes.


 
[email protected]! 

I personally prefer the one on one vis a vi Casanova style.... yea... boom chicka wow wow. ::eyepatch::


----------



## 614 crust

Holding camp is north of bozeman. Lots of people there now. Ill be at spring council in early june wit the fat kids kithen bus. We are in colorado doing feeds right now.


----------



## wildboy860

so will you be working with fat kids too then?


----------



## zephyr23

will be leaving june 16 from wa


----------



## panik

angel you fucka,,,,com hangout with me pllllllzl dunno who yer talkin to to but i8 sure missyuh!!! hop yer well!!!

edit: whoooa drunk. yowza.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

beans32 said:


> i think this is a very appropriate and accurate statement. keep the alcohol and schwilly craziness at A camp. at ocala's gathering.. i went to A camp to deliver food and took an unopened beer can to the face. so thank you so much for posting that mossy. i've seen you all before, and look forward to seeing you all again at nationals. i'm registered as beans32 on this site.. but my name is RoAcH. monkeywrench.. look forward to seeing you again. as usual.. i can be found at max's corner. Loki.. welcome brother!! i look forward to meeting you. to the rest of the family.. i don't get online much anymore (this is the first time i've been online in months) but i love you all and i'll see you all at nationals. -RoAcH-


 
Lol dude my friend and I were talking about rainbow the other day randomly and she told me about you cause she saw it happen. Funny how I spotted you on here. I have to admit when I envision a nice fellow like yourself innocently taking food to a group of drunks and tweakers and getting a full beer chucked at your face as a thank you it makes me laugh my ass off.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

There's been multiple people now that have talked about these cuddle puddles. If this is seriously one of the many main attractions here I'm going to be tongue, fists, and balls deep in many many vaginas and female buttholes.


----------



## Matt Derrick

3rdEyeVision said:


> There's been multiple people now that have talked about these cuddle puddles. If this is seriously one of the many main attractions here I'm going to be tongue, fists, and balls deep in many many vaginas and female buttholes.



Whoa.

Every gathering I've been to I've heard jocks say the same thing, but I doubt they ever get any.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

Matt Derrick said:


> Whoa.
> 
> Every gathering I've been to I've heard jocks say the same thing, but I doubt they ever get any.


 
It was a joke lighten up ass knob.


----------



## travelin

so at these big gatherings is there a place for rvs or is it all tent/under the stars living?


----------



## Matt Derrick

3rdEyeVision said:


> It was a joke lighten up ass knob.


 
i realize that, and my response was less than serious. guess it doesn't translate well sometimes. that said though, no need to get nasty. warning given.


----------



## wildboy860

yes there will be plenty of space for your RV. its called bus village. usually located on the road into the national forest. there will probably be about 10 - 20 buses and rvs there


----------



## wildboy860

Odin said:


> [email protected]!
> 
> I personally prefer the one on one vis a vi Casanova style.... yea... boom chicka wow wow. ::eyepatch::


LAME!!!!


----------



## nameless

can someone post directions, or message me them please and thanks!


----------



## DikembeMuhobo

several bus/vans in colorado are comin up that way in the next weeek a bunch of us dirty hkids here in manitou springs waitin on the kracken bus and another bus, also a van leaving on monday i'm prolly hoppin in. please PM me or post some nearby directions if it's not in missoula or wherever it is this time. i'm tryin to direct like 4 groups here need help please thanks.

-Hawk


----------



## Kip

Hey, folks, I'll be in Asheville and ready to hit it at the end of June/beginning of July. I'm looking for a ride (I can help a little with gas), otherwise I'll be walking. If anyone is in the area or along the way that wants to hitchhike with me (or score a ride) let me know.


----------



## Kip

And yeah, if someone has the specific location please message me, thanks.


----------



## Matt Derrick

nameless said:


> can someone post directions, or message me them please and thanks!


 


Kip said:


> And yeah, if someone has the specific location please message me, thanks.


 
i believe the directions are only posted on the welcomhome.org website just before the gathering. (checks website) actually, their website is stupid hard to navigate. i can't find directions on there...


----------



## zephyr23

their no location yet the scout meeting is on the 7th but their a holding camps all around mt with different buses and crews


----------



## 614 crust

Yeah I'll be there with. Fat kids kitchen. Were still in Colorado. Right now but headin nprth slowly. We'll. Be there for spring council


----------



## BigChris21

Hey everybody im in portland oregon i got a liscense but no ride hit me up can leave wjen ever


----------



## hobogestapo

there is no rainbow gathering. - grandpa Woodstock spaceship YOTA -


----------



## ridesafe

this sounds like an awsome time if you like THE HEP C, CHOMOS and yuppie hating fake ass cry baby runnaways that claim to have no home but the woods they trash, oh and dont forget to bring stuff to give to the so called tribe of rainbow, for the new comers they attract you with all these cool sounding times and FREE stuff but its free for them not you there ungreatful people that take from others and need the new fresh heads to supply there free time and if they dont get it from you they with go and mooch off the closest city with there buses full of fresh runnaways whinning about how bad life is and passing the fresh 17 yr old girls around to all the old perverts and the creepy diseased infested crew that way when there done with the girls they can go and spread the tribes diseases all over the country, good people with good intentions" right" WRONG greedy and lazy selfish folk. good luck to all the new goers and bring lots of stuff to bribe your way into there lazy forest detroying gathering. and dont forget to NO CUDDLE PUDDLES thats where the chomos love to prowl. good luck CHEERS


----------



## Matt Derrick

ridesafe said:


> this sounds like an awsome time if you like THE HEP C, CHOMOS and yuppie hating fake ass cry baby runnaways that claim to have no home but the woods they trash, oh and dont forget to bring stuff to give to the so called tribe of rainbow, for the new comers they attract you with all these cool sounding times and FREE stuff but its free for them not you there ungreatful people that take from others and need the new fresh heads to supply there free time and if they dont get it from you they with go and mooch off the closest city with there buses full of fresh runnaways whinning about how bad life is and passing the fresh 17 yr old girls around to all the old perverts and the creepy diseased infested crew that way when there done with the girls they can go and spread the tribes diseases all over the country, good people with good intentions" right" WRONG greedy and lazy selfish folk. good luck to all the new goers and bring lots of stuff to bribe your way into there lazy forest detroying gathering. and dont forget to NO CUDDLE PUDDLES thats where the chomos love to prowl. good luck CHEERS



Gee, tell us how you REALLY feel about it 

I'll be the first to agree that there is an immense amount of stupid bullshit that happens at rainbow, and I generally avoid it. However, i do think it's an important introduction to travel culture, both for the good people you meet, as well as the bad, and it's good to see first hand how fucked up it is in a lot of ways.

My advice for rainbow is the same for bourbon street in new orleans: go see it once so you can see what all the fuss is about, then go find the better parties to have fun at.


----------



## Kip

Okay, update.... I found a ride to Boulder, CO, (from Ashevill, NC) and we're looking for 3rd person to split gas. It's a one way trip, and we'll be walking the rest of the way to Montana. Who's down?


----------



## Kip

When are you guys leaving CO? And do you have room for me?


----------



## Kip

Matt Derrick said:


> Gee, tell us how you REALLY feel about it
> I'll be the first to agree that there is an immense amount of stupid bullshit that happens at rainbow, and I generally avoid it. However, i do think it's an important introduction to travel culture, both for the good people you meet, as well as the bad, and it's good to see first hand how fucked up it is in a lot of ways.
> 
> My advice for rainbow is the same for bourbon street in new orleans: go see it once so you can see what all the fuss is about, then go find the better parties to have fun at.


 
The thing about rainbow is that it's a microcosm. You got the the good, the bad and the ugly. And the really ugly. It's like a miniature version of the american world. That's what makes it.


----------



## lacey

heading to nationals around the 28th looking for a van to use or someone that want to help with renting one!!


----------



## AjitTheUndefeatable

Guys, nice to meet all of you.  Where exactly is the gathering?


----------



## Matt Derrick

Linda/Ziggy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I use bicarbonate of soda for my pits when I need too.
> I also use it to clean my teeth instead of toothpaste which is full of all kinda crap.
> 
> It's also great for washing clothes, (don't need soap!) and a good general cleaner for pots n pans etc.
> You can get aluminum free bicarb at health food stores too and you can buy bicarbonate of soda with food stamps!



Where are you at now?


----------



## Drewski

Does anyone know roughly where the gathering is going to be held at in Montana? More Western side or something? I'm trying to leave bright n early tomorrow and get to Montana asap and I need a better idea of where I'm going so I don't waste gas. Thanks.


----------



## lacey

looking for people to join the trek to Montana from the Midwest! help with travel costs a plus! love an light..


----------



## Drewski

I'm in Billings, MT I'm currently waiting on someone to get here on a greyhound on the 8th and then headin' more western montana to the council or missoula if we miss it. I have room for 1-2 more people to join if you can help with gas. Reply or PM me anytime. Peace.


----------



## 614 crust

Spring Council is not that far from Butte. We Will be there tonight or early tomorrow.


----------



## astralpunk

I would love to go to this. I'm planning my trip to Seattle at the end of the month (it'll be my first time visiting, plus it's for a show) but.........

if it doesn't work out with the whole Seattle thing, I'll try and make it to this!


----------



## astralpunk

taking a bus there wouldn't cost too much, I'll keep this post updated and see who's around


----------



## astralpunk

anyone in west coast area heading to this? have license and may be able to provide gas money. specifically in Las Vegas


----------



## creature

Been posting.. check the recent ones.

Leaving the DC area in about a week or less..

The game plan, in this order, is:

1) NM for a few weeks, then to Washington State
2) see if anything happens in the next few days with sea nomad gathering
3) head to the nationals, depending on crew.

Only diverting from NM if:
1) the sea nomad event starts to materialize

or 2) i can get about 6 folks together to shove in a van & help cover costs to the nattys..

there is a 2A kind of thing, but not sure about it, since somebody pawed on my buses' engine..

i've got a fairly nice shorty in S. VA (google South Boston, VA), and need to see if I can repair her.. the damage is either major or minor.. dunno, yet.. i get 6 people together to head down there, with at least one other gearhead, we'll try & take it, if we can get her running..

otherwise, since people give a commit, i'll drive them to the gathering in the van, if they contribute..

this is probably my last post on the issue, because it's time to see what kind of soup gets made..

hit me up here or my email, & i'll drop you my #.

anyone with bus &/or diesel experience is welcome..

BTW.. there's a veggie conversion on both the van & the bus, & i've got a good filtration unit, but good waste oil is still a bitch to get..

that's it..

peace,

j


I've got some resources..


----------



## zephyr23

spring counsol is going on in race track mt but ppl r laying low till location announced go to 2029 mazzulla mt and wait for the word pr explore some opf the awesome mt hotspring


----------



## urchin

I'll make it there if I make it to Oregon.


----------



## Jerome Hanson

Hi
Wheres a good place to ask about hooking up with folks going from Oregon to the Montana gathering? 







Or I might have to just ride this thing there. anybody want to tag along?


----------



## tar

point a. sorry i may have gotten a bit spun out on the speed and been a tad assinine at last years gathering. point b. i love you all and am looking forward to time with family being at peace within myself and with the earth around me we are all one. love and light.


----------



## tar

ProletarianGuerilla said:


> Neat.


 
even d bags like myself are allowed. welcome to the greatest family you will ever find


----------



## Lindsay

Need a ride. Currently in Santa Cruz with my 2 road dogs and all our gear. Have some dough, and I will busk along the way if need be. Email me and I'll give you my number.


----------



## lacey

Jerome Hanson said:


> Hi
> Wheres a good place to ask about hooking up with folks going from Oregon to the Montana gathering?
> 
> View attachment 10985
> 
> 
> Or I might have to just ride this thing there. anybody want to tag along?


 have u tried looking on star ride share? there are a bunch of people heading out of Oregon!


----------



## Matt Derrick

lacey said:


> have u tried looking on star ride share? there are a bunch of people heading out of Oregon!


 

to clarify on lacey's statement, the website is here:

http://starsrainbowrideboard.org/


----------



## thapoet

i'm dedicated to getting me and my cub there.... and into the unknown afterwards. maybe join a gypsy caravan, lol...


----------



## Bryan

Im In Northern Co right now looking for a ride can help with gas and can drive. Laid back and good company. Hit me up if your headed through looking forward to going home.


----------



## Helical

Hey! I'm hoping to make it from Washington state, either hitching or ride sharing.

It will be my first Gathering (and first solo excursion on the road) so I'm pretty excited, hope to see you there!

Also: first post on this site, it seems like a pretty active community of travelers, nomads, dreamers, and the like. I'm sure I'll learn a lot here, glad to have found it.


----------



## tyler harmon

i shall be there 2morrow. yippee


----------



## tyler harmon

im in butte montana right now will be at spring council tommorrow ill post location as soon as i get it.


----------



## DikembeMuhobo

spring council is exit 197 off the 90. go to a wal mart and ask a dirty kid. you will get there.

they lready have a spot picked either in anaconda or crzy mountain. but honestly in my opinion im probably never going to another rainbow again. as matt mentioned , yeah its like a small version of the world, and if you'r anything like me you realize, most people in this world fucking suck at life. you will find a small handful of people that MIGHT be slightly on your level, and they will be heavily saturated by the crowds of stereotypical hippies and hipsters who steal from cultures sacred energies and provide no backbone to the great purpose that was created for it. hippies spanging dirty kids is just unforgivable. the only thing that works for small groups getting fucked up is mean circles. it sucks but its true, or else you will just work your ass off and not get buzzed off the shit you bought...and FUCK the shwilly kids who dont know their limits. it feels like a big high school party with bunch of amateurs runnin around who don't know how to handle their booze or drugs. 

now all that aside, i agree if you haven't gone before and really feel like you should see what it's like, go for it. i went early for holding camp and spring council. to be honest i'm already sick of it. if you don't like getting constantly spanged and bothered for your drinks weed or tobacco, go for it, also, don't expect to sleep consistently, or much at all...ever. 

exit 197 off the 90 in montana. ask around. good luck


----------



## travelin

oh, i guess i would not fit in well there.


----------



## p0tt

travelin said:


> oh, i guess i would not fit in well there.


qyeah, i think i'm realizing that too.. I was definitely going wehen I was still with my buddy, but now that he split, i'm definitely not going alone. too many other beautiful places and people to see this summer. maybe next year after i've gotten the hang of travelling.


----------



## thapoet

i can spare a week of my life in the montana'wilderness... even if it sucks, one week outta 52 is not the end of the world. then since i'm there, theres a lot of close beauty as well... yellowstone, teton, bitterrot.... then i can head over to seatle and mosey on south, ... all in all, nationals could suck harshly, and it will still be a great trip.......


----------



## Jerome Hanson

thank you lacey and matt I will check it out.
its just the stupid laws here in Oregon. I really want to hitch hike but its illegal to pick up a hitch hiker but not illegal to hitch hike. figure that one out. and I don't want to cause trouble for any rainbow fam. for picking little old me up, ya know?
any way thanks and I hope I can make it this year.


----------



## Link2Namaste

The location has been chosen and announced! I am so excited! See you in the forest!  ~Love and light <3

From Interstate 15 near Dillon, Montana (about 60 miles south of the Interstate 90/15 interchange). Take the MT-278 exit, EXIT 59, toward Jackson/Wisdom. Just south of Jackson turn west on SKINNER MEADOW ROAD .. (a right if headed south) toward Idaho, big mountains, (good gravel/dirt road - please respect private ranches - drive slow, watch for cattle) Go 8.5 MILES, through fence and cattle guard into National Forest then take LEFT TURN and ONE LANE BRIDGE over creek (left turn is approx 1.5 miles before Von Houten Lake campground) to FRONT GATE ~ PARKING ~ BUS VILLAGE ~ HANDICAPPED PARKING WELCOME HOME!


----------



## plagueship

Ok fuck it I'm near Boise already. Who wants a ride? 4133864232


----------



## Mousie

Hey People call me mouse, and this year i want to go to the gathering for the first time but i dont know if i can make it witch sucks:/


----------



## thapoet

hey mousie.... why u don't think you can make it?


----------



## Ireen

Any one plan on going through grand junction, Colorado on their way to Montana?


----------



## thapoet

at ireen... we will be passing thru boulder... i have a friend in grand junction but i dont think he's going, but i will check just to make sure


----------



## thapoet

btw, there are boatloads of rideshare in colorado leaving between now and the 26th.... check stars rideboard on the welcomehome website


----------



## Ireen

Yea I've look at it a few times most of the rides where full. Lots of people on Craigslist but so far my experience with that every one ends up backing out.


----------



## thapoet

yeah me to... i can hit up circles and ask he m if he has room for one more... yuo'd prolly have to find a ride back tho... and prolly meet us in boulder. i'll be hitchin back down to grand junction eventually after gathering but i dont know when...


----------



## Jerome Hanson

can I get confirmation on locations? its Skinner meadow Rd. between Salmon on 93 and butte on 90 correct?


----------



## Jerome Hanson

just south of Wisdom on the 278? yes?


----------



## nameless

im in cheyanne, wy and my girl and I need a ride to the gathering. If you are in town or passing thru on the way there hit me up at (916) 384-5105...we are wanting to leave today or tomorrow..we just have our backpacks and a guitar


----------



## Jerome Hanson

ok. thanx got it confirmed.


----------



## SoulReceptive

So very looking forward to this collection of consciousness - sure to be impressed & inspired by this Rainbow. Everyone travel safely & sure-trampedly, hope to smile at you all in a few days time!


----------



## Traveling Hannah

Hey guys,
This is my first time going to a gathering and me and my friend Jessica need a ride from Minneapolis, MN (and hopefully back!) If anyone is passing through there either Saturday or Sunday of this week, a ride would GREATLY be appreciated! (507)313-8323
Also, any helpful hints on what/how much to pack?


----------



## Matt Derrick

Traveling Hannah said:


> Hey guys,
> This is my first time going to a gathering and me and my friend Jessica need a ride from Minneapolis, MN (and hopefully back!) If anyone is passing through there either Saturday or Sunday of this week, a ride would GREATLY be appreciated! (507)313-8323
> Also, any helpful hints on what/how much to pack?


 
well, it's about a week long, so plan for that, but also, there's people/food buses that feed people out there, but bring your "blissware" (sigh) which is something to put food in (a bowl) and something to eat with (spoon/fork).

also, you might want to pack some water, last gathering i went to they weren't filtering the water and everyone got gardia (myself included).


----------



## street mermaid

anyone going from portland to rainbow?


----------

